# Torn Caliper Piston Boot



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well... I was out working on replacing my front brakes last night (on a 2003 Jetta 1.8T) and I accidentally put a small tear (approx 1/4") in my caliper piston boot during the process. 
Do I have to completely disassemble the caliper to replace this boot? Or... would I dare attempt to repair the tear with superglue or something similar?
Thanks a ton!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Torn Caliper Piston Boot (abekauf)*

No, you don't have to completely disassemble the caliper, but since you are going to have to buy a caliper seal kit to get the boot, why wouldn't you want to go all the way to clean out the cylinder bore, and install the included piston seal?
If you insist on just replacing the boot, you can order the kit, and just install the boot.


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info... you make a good point... it's better to do things right I guess!


----------



## abekauf (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Torn Caliper Piston Boot (germancarnut51)*

Well.. I went ahead and replaced the caliper seal as well as the boot. It ended up being much easier than trying to install the boot with the caliper still assembled. For some reason I thought rebuilding a caliper would be a lot harder than it actually was...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Torn Caliper Piston Boot (abekauf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abekauf* »_Well.. I went ahead and replaced the caliper seal as well as the boot. It ended up being much easier than trying to install the boot with the caliper still assembled. For some reason I thought rebuilding a caliper would be a lot harder than it actually was...

Most ppl do, they are very simple for the most part, normally there are only two types of piston seals.


----------

